# Breeding Archispirostreptus gigas?



## Washout (Nov 9, 2004)

Has anyone had any success breeding these? I've got a 10 gallon with 4 of them, they seem to be making a lot of tunnels but I haven't been able to see if they are male or female, though I guess I need to look for that missing pair of legs. So far they are in 4-6 inches of potting soil and I've just been feeding them misc vegatables. I've seen them curling around each other but thats about it. I've also been keeping them very moist and at around 83 degrees.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Nov 9, 2004)

The Invertebrates-Magazine issue coming out in a few weeks has a breeding article on AGBs (Archispirostreptus) including pics of different batches and eggs and protonymphs. http://www.elytraandantenna.com


----------



## Crunchie (Nov 10, 2004)

Washout said:
			
		

> Has anyone had any success breeding these? I've got a 10 gallon with 4 of them, they seem to be making a lot of tunnels but I haven't been able to see if they are male or female, though I guess I need to look for that missing pair of legs. So far they are in 4-6 inches of potting soil and I've just been feeding them misc vegatables. I've seen them curling around each other but thats about it. I've also been keeping them very moist and at around 83 degrees.


How big are your millipedes?! If they are adult and happy enugh chances are you'll see them breeding. A good way to catch them in the act is to leave their room in darkness for a bit then turn the light on. I'd say yuo were unlucky if you bought 4 and they are all the asme sex.  However the babies will take a while to appear (up to a year) as they are quite slow growers.


----------



## Bob (Nov 10, 2004)

I have found males are a little rare. It is hard to sex them when they are always curling up. Feed them Pumkins this time of year...they love it....If you are interested in these I would subscribe to Invertebrates magazine through mantidassasins.......not trying to advertize here but I do look forward to my issues.....


----------



## Washout (Nov 10, 2004)

Crunchie said:
			
		

> How big are your millipedes?! If they are adult and happy enugh chances are you'll see them breeding. A good way to catch them in the act is to leave their room in darkness for a bit then turn the light on. I'd say yuo were unlucky if you bought 4 and they are all the asme sex.  However the babies will take a while to appear (up to a year) as they are quite slow growers.


Nothing wrong with them being slow growers. And they were kept in a big communal tank prior to this I think so even if they are all female hopefully the bigger ones are allready gravid. At any rate they should hopefully be laying eggs and having babies. Guess I don't need to do anything special to see them breed.


----------



## Brian F. (Nov 11, 2004)

One other thing:  don't clean your millipede tank unless absolutely necessary.  _A. gigas _ conceal their eggs in their own droppings, presumably to hide them from predators and scavengers.  Throwing away dirty substrate could mean throwing away viable eggs.  You can read about this at Golden Phoenix's website.


----------



## Washout (Nov 11, 2004)

This is a male right?


----------



## Crunchie (Nov 11, 2004)

thats deffo a male yep


----------

